# Looking for a reputable breeder in or near north Alabama?



## Southern Bell (Jul 31, 2012)

Hello! I'm looking for a reputable breeder in the south, like south Tennessee, north Alabama, close to that area. I live near Huntsville Alabama, and I'm looking for a Havanese breeder, but the closest one I've found is in North Carolina, which is a bit of a drive. Any suggestions/reccomendations?


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

There was a recent thread on here about Northern Alabama. It may have some information that may help you.

Here is the link to it:

http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=17818&highlight=breeder+alabama


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Southern Bell said:


> Hello! I'm looking for a reputable breeder in the south, like south Tennessee, north Alabama, close to that area. I live near Huntsville Alabama, and I'm looking for a Havanese breeder, but the closest one I've found is in North Carolina, which is a bit of a drive. Any suggestions/reccomendations?


Don't limit your search based on geography... A good quality puppy is a long term investment, and the RIGHT puppy is worth traveling for. I live in MA, and flew to NC to get Kodi. (after considering another good breeder in Texas) I would do it again in a heartbeat.


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

I agree Karen-when & if I add a new member to my pack I will fly where ever I need-including overseas. The red's keep calling my name-LOL.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Miss Paige said:


> I agree Karen-when & if I add a new member to my pack I will fly where ever I need-including overseas. The red's keep calling my name-LOL.


Ahhh, a Pillow Talk baby in your future?


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

There is a breeder in Birmingham and Dalto The one in Dalton is Susan Hines and she will get you to a reputable breeder. There is also someone around chatonooga, but don't know the name and then WYHaven Havanese in or around Nashville. Oh yes lets not forget our breeder here from Knoxville (really Powell) Becky Crittenon. I didn't spell that corrextly.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Hi, Lucile, you came close to spelling my name right. Congrats. I know most of the breeders who show in the Southeast, so, Southern Belle, if you haven't connected with one ( the ones mentioned above are good) pm me and I'll give you some direction on others you can ask.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Sorry about the name Becky. How is it pronounced? Chit-ten-don?


----------

